# A Lost Dog at Sea Story (Or The Great Lakes)



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

Dog swims 6 miles and walked twelve miles across land to find his family after falling off a boat.

It couldn't have been a better breed for this to happen to.

http://abcnews.go.com/Lifestyle/dog-swims-miles-reunite-family-falling-off-boat/story?id=41752560


----------



## choppyseas (Jul 14, 2016)

Wow. That's amazing. So glad Rylee made it home safely!


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## Cute_Litte_Sicangco (Sep 9, 2016)

Nice vid!!


----------

